# Which new mod to buy



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/6/20)

I am proud to say that I haven't bought any new vape gear for almost 1.5 year now. But my trusted OBS Bat died and I need a replacement for it.
The mods That I use are :
Paranormal 250C with a Zeus dual - this has now become my travel mod
Topside dual with drop RDA dual - this is my desktop mod
Tesla Wye 85W with a Siren V2 - this is my MTL setup

Conditions that should be met by the mod -
- compact like the OBS bat to fit easily in my pocket
- cheap so that I dont have to worry about my keys damaging the mod.
- Dual battery
My first choice was Vaporesso gen but its too wide for my pocket. The second choice was a Double barrel V2 but when you put a tank with a wide glass it looks weird.

My Dwarv clone also is leaking so most probably I am going to replace it with a new one and the new mod will go with this RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (2/6/20)

The new Odin Mini 75C is a stunner, pricey though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> The new Odin Mini 75C is a stunner, pricey though...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I am over the DNA chip thing. Also I need dual battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (2/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Nah, I am over the DNA chip thing. Also I need dual battery.



The normal Odin 200? Dual 21700, no DNA...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (2/6/20)

Cheap— puma Isn’t bad..Instead of a duel bat get a single 21700 mod. Will also be easier

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silo (2/6/20)

Welp I am going to get a Rincoe Mechman 80w for R230. I have been feeding ex/smokers with my vape gear for a while now...

Would get a dual battery if I could though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (2/6/20)

I love my Aegis X but it may be too big for what you're after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My Dwarv clone also is leaking



Change the o rings. 
Unless you dropped or otherwise damaged it what else could cause it to leak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Change the o rings.
> Unless you dropped or otherwise damaged it what else could cause it to leak.


Cant find new orings. I tried some spare orings from my other RTA but it still leaks. Do u know where I can get some for this RTA? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/20)

I will look for the ones that came with my one. Who knows, I may find them. I Will let you know. 

This issue is something I have brought up several times on the forum. All vape shops should keep a range of o rings and screws. They are really cheap but would really be useful to a lot of vapers.

You could try Satovapes because He sold these attys.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Cant find new orings. I tried some spare orings from my other RTA but it still leaks. Do u know where I can get some for this RTA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



I still have a set, but it would probably cost more to get them to CT than it would to just order a whole bunch from Fasttech?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

I second the SatoVape option as well, btw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (3/6/20)

Conditions that should be met by the mod -
- compact like the OBS bat to fit easily in my pocket
- cheap so that I dont have to worry about my keys damaging the mod.
- Dual battery

Can't go wrong with either a Puma or a subverter for the above. Puma, tough mod, they don't fall over, the screen is recessed and they don't scratch up easy. The chip is great all the modes you need and it has boost circuit. Fits in my pockets OK.

Puma https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-200w

Subverter https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vapor-storm-subverter-200w-tc-box-mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I will look for the ones that came with my one. Who knows, I may find them. I Will let you know.
> 
> This issue is something I have brought up several times on the forum. All vape shops should keep a range of o rings and screws. They are really cheap but would really be useful to a lot of vapers.
> 
> You could try Satovapes because He sold these attys.


Satovape just pulled out a box of orings, which my guess was a mix of orings from several different atties. Matched and put it on my atty and said I should be good. It dint fix the issue and I dont feel like going back because he will just pull out the box again and give me a different one which might not work again. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I still have a set, but it would probably cost more to get them to CT than it would to just order a whole bunch from Fasttech?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 3fvape order from march is still stuck in china. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My 3fvape order from march is still stuck in china.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



My Fasttech order also took AGES! Finally got DHL tracking details yesterday, but even DHL Express takes 10 days now (according to their ETA).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I still have a set, but it would probably cost more to get them to CT than it would to just order a whole bunch from Fasttech?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Ask @Rob Fisher .



R92 by The Courier Guy if from main centre to main centre.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/20)

Silo said:


> Welp I am going to get a Rincoe Mechman 80w for R230. I have been feeding ex/smokers with my vape gear for a while now...
> 
> Would get a dual battery if I could though.


Rincoe Mech , paint chips like crazy and it's got 2 little ''feet'' that makes it unstable , it falls over really easy , ask me got 2 ,USA and UK flag editions , I stripped the UK one to the metal , looks cool , just need to clear coat it now.


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/20)

try Voodoo Vapor @Faiyaz Cheulkar. U got O rings from @Zeki Hilmi sometime last year for very cheap.


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

I see iJoy just launched a new version of the Captain, actually looks pretty damn cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

If you are looking for a reasonably priced mod I would recommend the Aspire Glint! Good looking, comfortable and the best battery door on a cheapie!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are looking for a reasonably priced mod I would recommend the Aspire Glint! Good looking, comfortable and the best battery door on a cheapie!
> View attachment 197569
> View attachment 197570


Looks a little like a budget Dani, I like it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silo (3/6/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Rincoe Mech , paint chips like crazy and it's got 2 little ''feet'' that makes it unstable , it falls over really easy , ask me got 2 ,USA and UK flag editions , I stripped the UK one to the metal , looks cool , just need to clear coat it now.



The 80w stick, not the 220w one, I don't expect stick mods to stand stable either. Had a cheap Rincoe Manto kit, loved it till it broke. For the price I am sure I will be happy, it will be abused.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (3/6/20)

That looks cool Rob, never seen that before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are looking for a reasonably priced mod I would recommend the Aspire Glint! Good looking, comfortable and the best battery door on a cheapie!
> View attachment 197569
> View attachment 197570


wow that's a beautiful mod for the price. is this locally available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> I see iJoy just launched a new version of the Captain, actually looks pretty damn cool.


is this the one ?
https://www.afrivape.co.za/ijoy-captain-pd270-234w-vw-box-mod -dual-20700-batteries-included
This is definitely the closest to what I am looking for - dual battery, compact(for a dual 20700), and cheap (if you consider the price is including the batteries). 
unfortunately is either sold out or pre-order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

my god I miss the old days when I used to buy everything and sell off what I dont like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> is this the one ?
> https://www.afrivape.co.za/ijoy-captain-pd270-234w-vw-box-mod -dual-20700-batteries-included
> This is definitely the closest to what I am looking for - dual battery, compact(for a dual 20700), and cheap (if you consider the price is including the batteries).
> unfortunately is either sold out or pre-order


Nope, that is the previous one I think (not sure)...
This is the one I saw (also pre-order).
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10017727/9726642-authentic-ijoy-captain-2-180w-vv-vw-apv-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> wow that's a beautiful mod for the price. is this locally available?



I'm not sure if it has arrived on our shores yet. I did get it a while ago and expected to see them around because it's a brilliant little mod!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> is this the one ?
> https://www.afrivape.co.za/ijoy-captain-pd270-234w-vw-box-mod -dual-20700-batteries-included
> This is definitely the closest to what I am looking for - dual battery, compact(for a dual 20700), and cheap (if you consider the price is including the batteries).
> unfortunately is either sold out or pre-order


Wow its exactly the mod I am looking for , dont know he it will be available in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/6/20)

I am having a really bad day or should I say bad luck with electronics.
Today morning My Paranormal DNA 250C screen stopped working. the mod works but screen lost its color, so now its basically only DNA250. I guess using too much sanitizer on it caused this issue.
Then my computer died. Was able to bring the computer back to life and I hope I am able to do the same to the mod.
I need a cheap mod ASAP so that I dont have to cry when that one breaks from "Too much sanitizer"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (5/6/20)

Vaperite still have some Puma's. Good value for money mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am proud to say that I haven't bought any new vape gear for almost 1.5 year now. But my trusted OBS Bat died and I need a replacement for it.
> The mods That I use are :
> Paranormal 250C with a Zeus dual - this has now become my travel mod
> Topside dual with drop RDA dual - this is my desktop mod
> ...


LUXE S it's narrow, sturdy and you won't feel too sad about scratches and stuff, I'm a technician by trade this mod of mine I bought at vapecon and it's still going strong

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am having a really bad day or should I say bad luck with electronics.
> Today morning My Paranormal DNA 250C screen stopped working. the mod works but screen lost its color, so now its basically only DNA250. I guess using too much sanitizer on it caused this issue.
> Then my computer died. Was able to bring the computer back to life and I hope I am able to do the same to the mod.
> I need a cheap mod ASAP so that I dont have to cry when that one breaks from "Too much sanitizer"


Got the new screen from vapeden and the mod is fixed.






Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (11/6/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Cant find new orings. I tried some spare orings from my other RTA but it still leaks. Do u know where I can get some for this RTA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Go to a car spares shop and ask them to browse through there o-ring kits. You might find a whole set that fits from different cases. It would also take a while to sort through them. So have some free te when doing this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/6/20)

Resistance said:


> Go to a car spares shop and ask them to browse through there o-ring kits. You might find a whole set that fits from different cases. It would also take a while to sort through them. So have some free te when doing this.


Free time is a luxury I cant afford. When I was repairing the mod, my wife started screaming because our babies were screaming, when I told her that I need sometime to fix the mod she threatened me that she will break the mod in so many pieces that I won't be able to put it together till I am 80 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (12/6/20)

I saw this on vaporesso's insta, maybe you should wait for the Gen nano @Vaporesso when's this mod getting to South Africa?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/8/20)

got gen from @Mujahid Padayachy , nice mod, have been using for the last couple of days. He sold it with a reload clone, I must say the flavour on that thing is amazing. Although I am not happy with the juice capacity, so wont be getting the original unless I find a supplier that sells the reload and the replacement bubble glass. Dont want to order from separate places and spend too much on delivery. 

I will keep the mod, but its not exactly what I was looking for. I will be ether getting a luxe S or Ijoy captain 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/8/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> got gen from @Mujahid Padayachy , nice mod, have been using for the last couple of days. He sold it with a reload clone, I must say the flavour on that thing is amazing. Although I am not happy with the juice capacity, so wont be getting the original unless I find a supplier that sells the reload and the replacement bubble glass. Dont want to order from separate places and spend too much on delivery.
> 
> I will keep the mod, but its not exactly what I was looking for. I will be ether getting a luxe S or Ijoy captain 2.


Please just be sure not to use the ijoy 20700’s. They are rubbish (the first batch) IMHO and I recall their being an issue with a second batch of “clone” ijoys 20700s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

